
Show HN: Watch your daily paycheck accrue in real time - cjmoran
https://codepen.io/SummitBC/pen/RVMPpX
======
cjmoran
Dumb little thing I made after work. Thought some of you might appreciate it.
I think the checkboxes are broken on iPhones, sorry.

